# Dimmer help please



## Aqua360 (10 Mar 2016)

Hi all,

I wonder if i could please ask for some help regarding my LED lighting, which I purchased a dimmer for recently. Basically I have the lighting shown below:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AquarienEco...8&qid=1457621395&sr=8-3&keywords=aquarium+led

It has an on, off, and night switch. I also, purchased and had delivered; the dimmer below:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RF-Mini-W...rip-3528-5050-DC-5-24V-Not-RGB-/321899373013?


As it stands, I have my lighting on for 4 solid hours of brightness during the day; then utmost darkness outside of this. I'd like to have it perhaps moderate brightness throughout the day, maybe 25%, then 75% for 5 hours solid; then onto the night mode, so that it isn't such a harsh schedule throughout the day.

The reason I haven't used it yet, is that I'm concerned about damaging the light. I've asked one or two people I know, for opinions; but they've just told me to be careful, without being able to explain more.

Can anyone offer some insight? I am utterly clueless on lighting, nevermind the circuits involved etc...

thanks in advance!


----------



## imak (11 Mar 2016)

I believe that won't work,  you should have bought something like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Odyssea-Bea...d=1457654721&sr=8-2&keywords=odyssea+aquarium and it won't even ramp up or down the lights ,  it will only turn on and of main and night lights.


----------



## Aqua360 (11 Mar 2016)

imak said:


> I believe that won't work,  you should have bought something like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Odyssea-Bea...d=1457654721&sr=8-2&keywords=odyssea+aquarium and it won't even ramp up or down the lights ,  it will only turn on and of main and night lights.



that's pretty cool, yeah I bought the other one on a whim for cheap; so I'm not too bothered. Have you used the one you linked?


----------



## imak (11 Mar 2016)

No,  never.  But a time ago I was about to buy one of those light units,  but the main feature I was looking for was sunset and dawn,  which that controller (timer) doesn't do.  I've ended up buying a zetlight Lancia.


----------



## Aqua360 (11 Mar 2016)

imak said:


> No,  never.  But a time ago I was about to buy one of those light units,  but the main feature I was looking for was sunset and dawn,  which that controller (timer) doesn't do.  I've ended up buying a zetlight Lancia.



Nice!

I went for the beamswork light, due to a mix of budget and it being my first foray into planted tanks...in hindsight I wish i did have a dawn, evening function; I think i'll look into it down the line. Kind of difficult as well, as my tank is 43 inches long; doesn't adhere to standard sizes


----------



## bennell (1 Jul 2016)

Aqua360- could you tell me where you got those risers from? Ive been searching high and low for my zetlight to no avail

Cheers

Joe


----------



## imak (2 Jul 2016)

Hi  bennel,  the risers you mention are the ones in my post I believe.  If so,  they were custom made, in a acrylic specialized store.


----------



## bennell (3 Jul 2016)

Imak, my bad they are yours lol.
They are sweet! I had a niggle that they may be custom 
Did you just provide the manufacture with the sizes you wanted and they just qent ahead with it?
You dont mind asking me how much they cost do you? As i may have to go down the same route

Thanks Imak!


----------



## imak (3 Jul 2016)

Yeah, I've just gave them the measurements and they did it.  A  pair costed me 8€, and they even gave me a spare one.


----------



## bennell (5 Jul 2016)

Imak, would you still happen to have the measurements pal for reference?

Im going to nip into my local Acrylic specialists and see if can get a pair made up

Thanks mate


----------



## imak (22 Jul 2016)

Sorry for the late reply,  do you still want the measurements?


----------



## bennell (22 Jul 2016)

imak said:


> Sorry for the late reply,  do you still want the measurements?



If you dont mind mate. Thank you


----------



## Giorgio Lamp. (4 Oct 2016)

imak said:


> No,  never.  But a time ago I was about to buy one of those light units,  but the main feature I was looking for was sunset and dawn,  which that controller (timer) doesn't do.  I've ended up buying a zetlight Lancia.
> 
> View attachment 84032
> 
> View attachment 84033


Hi,
 I got the Zetlight Lancia too and I've to say it's really a nice light unit.
Can i ask you which set up did you use at the starting of the tank ? 
On mine(2 days old) I'm using this.

0:30h W003 B003
0:40h W022 B015
3:00h W060 B055
1:00h W020 B030
1:00h W001 B050


----------



## NathanG (4 Oct 2016)

Been looking at the Zetlight myself. Found this if it helps. https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquarium/lighting/zetlight-led/lancia-rotating-bracket/

Also this but it's pricey https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquarium/lighting/zetlight-led/lancia-acrylic-bracket/


----------

